# Need advise on putting a plow on another truck



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm new to all of this. I have a long flat driveway that I've been using a snow thrower for, that attaches to my lawn tractor. I just picked up a 92 Blazer with a plow on it. Blazer runs, and the whole setup was $700. Plow alone is worth that as I know the guy who sold it, keeps good care of his equipment.

Anyway, I'd like to put this plow on my 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 Sport. The dodge has never been used for plowing, and my intentions are to only use it for my house, no commercial use.

I'm looking for some guidance as to what parts I should be getting before I bring this down to a mechanic to help get this installed. So I guess I'll need a bracket and probably the electric controller that goes in the truck that controls the direction of the plow, the current one is a little busted up. The current controller has three switches, 1 for up / down, 1 for left / right, and one for the lights.

Here is a link to some pics of the Blazer and Dodge.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...4&authkey=!AOXZ632hxtZpZWQ&ithint=folder,.jpg

Some suggestions would be great.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Bracket wiring harness and controller. Basically everything but the blade and pump


----------



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1815900 said:


> Bracket wiring harness and controller. Basically everything but the blade and pump


I guess I'm looking for a little more specific items. I don't want to get something that won't be compatible with what I have.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You have an ez mount. E47 pump and looks like st7.5 blade 

You can use the three toggles or upgrade to a remote. Go to Meyer website and put your dodges info in. It will tell you exact part numbers you need


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No....you would need a new blade. That is probably only 6 6. And you would need at least 7.6 on the dodge


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1815913 said:


> No....you would need a new blade. That is probably only 6 6. And you would need at least 7.6 on the dodge


Yeah you're probably right. Could toss a set of wings on if he needed to

I have a 7.5 on my 2500. That's never happening again lol


----------



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1815912 said:


> You have an ez mount. E47 pump and looks like st7.5 blade
> 
> You can use the three toggles or upgrade to a remote. Go to Meyer website and put your dodges info in. It will tell you exact part numbers you need


OK, that makes sense, and didn't think to go to the website. Thanks.


----------



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

dieselss;1815913 said:


> No....you would need a new blade. That is probably only 6 6. And you would need at least 7.6 on the dodge


Yes, it's a 6.6, and are you serious? I can't use this on my Ram 1500? Why? Or are you just messing with me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your dodge is wider. Full size trk vers small 1/4 trk. So you would be driving in the snow all the time


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

RDabate;1815916 said:


> Yes, it's a 6.6, and are you serious? I can't use this on my Ram 1500? Why? Or are you just messing with me.


Too narrow. Truck is wide


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RDabate;1815916 said:


> Yes, it's a 6.6, and are you serious? I can't use this on my Ram 1500? Why? Or are you just messing with me.


Truck is roughly 80 wide and plow 80. Once the blade angled, the snow will be thrown under the tires.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should not need any wiring, the wiring setup for these old meyers plows is very simple. Now some newer vehicles can have issues when you splice into the headlight harness. Basically these setups cut the headlight high and low beam wires, run them into the cab to a switch, then one set goes back to truck lights and one set goes to plow lights. Like I said thou, this can cause issues with some vehicles where lights are computer controlled and I don't know dodges well enough to tell if this may be an issue for you.


----------



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1815922 said:


> Truck is roughly 80 wide and plow 80. Once the blade angled, the snow will be thrown under the tires.


The more I read all your comments, the more I'm leaning towards keeping the 92 Blazer and just tuning it up a bit.

However, what are your thoughts on extensions for the Plow?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Keep it on the Blazer. 

It could be cheaper to fix the Blazer than move an plow from one vehicle to another plus you end up with an inapproprate sized plow on the Dodge. 

That is a 2 meyer plow. not only is it not large enough, it is not strong enough for use on a 1500 Dodge Ram.

Those units were designed for Wrangler, down-sized SUVs, etc.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

RDabate;1815975 said:


> The more I read all your comments, the more I'm leaning towards keeping the 92 Blazer and just tuning it up a bit.
> 
> However, what are your thoughts on extensions for the Plow?


That appears to be a poly blade. Wings are not recommended on the poly blades. What is wrong with the blazer?


----------



## RDabate (Jul 15, 2014)

kimber750;1815998 said:


> That appears to be a poly blade. Wings are not recommended on the poly blades. What is wrong with the blazer?


The blazer works, could use a tune up, and a little break work. But it works. The thing is, my 99 Ram needs work to, and I wanted to focus my efforts on the RAM and not have an extra vehicle.

I guess I'll just get the Blazer running good, and run it every few weeks since it's just going to sit.


----------

